
Just rolled my own HackerNews submit social button - picouli
http://www.silvioporcellana.com/hackernews-submit-button-e-stamattina-me-lo-sono-fatto-da-solo/
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Via Google translate:

[http://translate.google.co.uk/translate?hl=en&sl=it&...](http://translate.google.co.uk/translate?hl=en&sl=it&u=http://www.silvioporcellana.com/hackernews-
submit-button-e-stamattina-me-lo-sono-fatto-da-
solo/&oi=translate&ct=result&resnum=1&ved=0CBgQ7gEwAA&prev=/search%3Fq%3DNel%2Bmio%2Bpressoch%25C3%25A8%2Bperpetuo%2Brimbalzare%26hl%3Den)

